

'Shanghai to promote two-child families' - newacc
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/NEWS/World/China/Shanghai-to-encourage-two-child-families-Report/articleshow/4816629.cms

======
patrickg-zill
They have to inflate the population at all costs, otherwise the new money they
are printing will lead to currency debasement.

Not trying to make a joke here about sex and inflation, it is just that they
realize that adding more population is a requirement.

